# Naughty & Nice/Christmas Time Photos



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Almost didn't make Christmas Photos this yr due to cloudy skies & feeling down. But the sun did shine for a couple of days, so here's the Christmas Fluffs. Hannah's doing her posing as usual & Boo's being his silly self.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sue you have outdone yourself for the Christmas pictures, i love them! Boo and Hannah look picture perfect! :wub: 

Were do you take the pictures at and how do you do your backdrop?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh!! The pics are fabulous!!!!!!!!! I particularly love the last one!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:w00t: there are the super adorable smarty boo and happy hannah :wub::wub::wub: oh I missed them SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! I am glad that sun shine decided to come  because it also brought sunshine to my PC screen. Goodness! I can't pick just one picture as my favorite! I LOVE them ALL. haha Boo's sticking's wordings made me giggle. 
Please give them tones of kisses from me. 
hugs
Kat


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue I always love looking at Hannah and Boo's pictures, :wub:love the Christmas pictures:aktion033: 

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pictures!! Thank you for sharing with us 
Now, which of them is naughty and which of them is nice? Both of them look nice little puppies to me!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Sue you have outdone yourself for the Christmas pictures, i love them! Boo and Hannah look picture perfect! :wub:
> 
> Were do you take the pictures at and how do you do your backdrop?


Thanks Debbie. I took these pictures in my den near the french doors because I like lots of natural light & no flash. Boo is on the sofa, Hannah is on the floor. The green backdrop is just an inexpensive throw($5 at Wal-Mart. The little red chair has been in the family for ages.



k/c mom said:


> Oh, gosh!! The pics are fabulous!!!!!!!!! I particularly love the last one!


Thank Sher



Katkoota said:


> :w00t: there are the super adorable smarty boo and happy hannah :wub::wub::wub: oh I missed them SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!! I am glad that sun shine decided to come  because it also brought sunshine to my PC screen. Goodness! I can't pick just one picture as my favorite! I LOVE them ALL. haha Boo's sticking's wordings made me giggle.
> Please give them tones of kisses from me.
> hugs
> Kat


Thanks Kat. I think that little stocking suits Boo well.lol


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What do you throw the throw over to make the backdrop? I have to do Christmas pictures and i'd like to make a backdrop.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue,

Your pictures of Boo and Hannah are always beautiful!!! Boo and Hannah both look gorgeous. And, I LOVE the stocking ... "Dear Santa ... Let me explain." Too cute ... that is darling!:wub::wub::wub:

Sue, I'm sorry to hear you have been feeling down. I hope something wonderful happens for you during the holidays. :tender:

Hugs and Love ...

Marie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Those are such gorgeous photos! (I love the Christmas rubber bands on Boo!)

You are a good photographer with an awesome camera!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue I always love looking at Hannah and Boo's pictures, :wub:love the Christmas pictures:aktion033:
> 
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS*


Thanks Paula,I'm glad you enjoyed the photos.



yeagerbum said:


> Great pictures!! Thank you for sharing with us
> Now, which of them is naughty and which of them is nice? Both of them look nice little puppies to me!


Thanks. They're both nice, however Boo's sense of humor borders on naughty sometimes.lol



mysugarbears said:


> What do you throw the throw over to make the backdrop? I have to do Christmas pictures and i'd like to make a backdrop.


Debbie, I'll send you a PM.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue,
> 
> Your pictures of Boo and Hannah are always beautiful!!! Boo and Hannah both look gorgeous. And, I LOVE the stocking ... "Dear Santa ... Let me explain." Too cute ... that is darling!:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Thanks Marie. I couldn't pass up that little stocking.Boo hates to pose, so I thought it would had a humorous touch. I hope something wonderful happens too,like a very early Spring for Christmas.:hugging:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Sue, your babies are just so precious!!!! I LOVE the pics. Beyond gorgeous!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Where do you get "naughty" from?:wacko1: It' all good!!!:chili::chili: Hannah and Boo are always so "picturesque". I just love, love love, these photos! They are definitely "nice" and they are both gorgeous!!!:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- love the pictures. Boo looks very regal in these shots, and, of course, Miss Hannah is gorgeous as always. I really like these pics of Boo.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

How could Santa not visit Hannah & Boo! These pictures are holiday beautiful Sue!!!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Great pictures. Your Hannah and Boo look like they have fabulous coats.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Gosh, your Hannah and Boo are just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sue, the pictures of your babies are so adorable!! You take the best pictures but of course you have gorgeous models!! The last picture of Hannah is just so beautiful~~~:wub:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Boo's too cute to have to explain anything, and Hannah is just the most photogenic Malt ever!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Hannah and Boo _always_ look perfect!!! Okay, you can PM all your grooming secrets anytime you want!! Lol!! I love that stocking!! Too funny!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What can I say...the pictures are beautiful!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sue, you've done it again! Posted the most perfect pictures of your perfect pups. I love these!! I really like that stocking in Boo's picture. We have one of those here too. Ours seems to get passed around a lot at Christmas. :blink:
Hannah looks her adorable happy self and then there's beautiful Boo. :wub:
Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

missiek said:


> Those are such gorgeous photos! (I love the Christmas rubber bands on Boo!)
> 
> You are a good photographer with an awesome camera!


Thanks Kelly, we love colored bands at my house. The red ones are kinda hard to find though.
I do love my camera, makes taking pictures more fun.



allheart said:


> Oh Sue, your babies are just so precious!!!! I LOVE the pics. Beyond gorgeous!!!


Thanks a bunch Christine



aprilb said:


> Where do you get "naughty" from?:wacko1: It' all good!!!:chili::chili: Hannah and Boo are always so "picturesque". I just love, love love, these photos! They are definitely "nice" and they are both gorgeous!!!:wub:


LOl, yes, they're both "all good". Just needed to play up to the stocking. Thanks so much April.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- love the pictures. Boo looks very regal in these shots, and, of course, Miss Hannah is gorgeous as always. I really like these pics of Boo.


Thanks Lynn



mom2bijou said:


> How could Santa not visit Hannah & Boo! These pictures are holiday beautiful Sue!!!!


Thanks so much Tammy. Santa is bringing their favorite bullystick,so there goes the clean white faces.lol


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Sue, It's about time my friend I have been having withdrawls:wacko1:. As usual you have taken fantastic pics. Those two are just adorable.:wub::wub: Give them hugs and kisses for me.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy Holidays, Boo & Hannah!
I love the red & green elastics!

And I really like how you arranged the pics with a backdrop & props.
The finished result is so worth it!
Great job!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, as always.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :wub: Great pictures. Your Hannah and Boo look like they have fabulous coats.


Thanks Jeanne, they both have nice glossy healthy bright white coats.



lori said:


> Gosh, your Hannah and Boo are just GORGEOUS!!!


Thanks Lori



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Sue, the pictures of your babies are so adorable!! You take the best pictures but of course you have gorgeous models!! The last picture of Hannah is just so beautiful~~~:wub:


Thanks for the nice compliments Diane.



PreciousPrince said:


> Boo's too cute to have to explain anything, and Hannah is just the most photogenic Malt ever!


Thank you Ashley. I think Hannah knows she photogenic,she always strikes a pose for the camera.lol



iheartbisou said:


> Hannah and Boo _always_ look perfect!!! Okay, you can PM all your grooming secrets anytime you want!! Lol!! I love that stocking!! Too funny!!!


Thank you. You'll be the first to learn my grooming secrets. Yeah, that stocking is a must have.lol


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

donnad said:


> What can I say...the pictures are beautiful!


Thanks Donna



njdrake said:


> Sue, you've done it again! Posted the most perfect pictures of your perfect pups. I love these!! I really like that stocking in Boo's picture. We have one of those here too. Ours seems to get passed around a lot at Christmas. :blink:
> Hannah looks her adorable happy self and then there's beautiful Boo. :wub:
> Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


Thanks Jane,glad you enjoyed the pictures. They did turn out better than I expected with the help of a sunny day.



mary-anderson said:


> Sue, It's about time my friend I have been having withdrawls:wacko1:. As usual you have taken fantastic pics. Those two are just adorable.:wub::wub: Give them hugs and kisses for me.


Thanks Mary, sorry about the withdrawls.It's this awful cloudy dark weather here.Just not enough light most days.



Canada said:


> Happy Holidays, Boo & Hannah!
> I love the red & green elastics!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Happy Holidays to you too.



Cosy said:


> Beautiful pictures, as always.


Thanks Brit.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Those two fluffs of yours are just a delight.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

GORGEOUS loved all the photos


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

How in the world did I miss this post!

(((((Sue))))) you have such talent! I love ALL of these shots!:wub:

THANK YOU for sharing!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Those are perfect shots of your two! They are good models!:thumbsup:
Now for you, maybe you should invest in some of those bright lights made for people who are affected by "no sun." I have heard they can work wonders in the "cheeriness" department! Wish I could send some good Greek weather your way but we had several inches of snow here---down from 71 degrees on Friday---snowed all night & all day Sat. 
So hope you will be encouraged and get some really sunny B) days ahead.:wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ont know how i missed these either but they r wonderful!!!!and u have the greatest models.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sue these look so professional! You have outdone yourself. They both look so adorable! I can look at pics of them all day long.:wub::wub:
Merry Christmas! Dianne and Rocky xoxo


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome pictures! and they look so ANGELIC :innocent::innocent:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> Almost didn't make Christmas Photos this yr due to cloudy skies & feeling down. But the sun did shine for a couple of days, so here's the Christmas Fluffs. Hannah's doing her posing as usual & Boo's being his silly self.


Those came out spectacularly!!!! Hope you are feeling better...hate having the blues at this time of year ((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

What wonderful pics! I really need to try and do some without a flash. Bogie always squints with the flash.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Sue, I love your two little ones. They are picture perfect and their eyes are so bright! Love the little stocking Boo is holding "Let me explain, it was Hannah" right Boo! LOL, jk, I'm sure they have both been very good this year and will get lots of prezzies! Thank you so much for sharing. I believe I had seen Hannah's pics on FB, but I love seeing pics of her as much as possible


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Gorgeous dogs and gorgeous pictures, Sue! Would you please come up and take some pics of my crew?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Kara said:


> Those two fluffs of yours are just a delight.


Thanks Kara



dwerten said:


> GORGEOUS loved all the photos


Thanks Debbie.



Sandcastles said:


> How in the world did I miss this post!
> 
> (((((Sue))))) you have such talent! I love ALL of these shots!:wub:
> 
> THANK YOU for sharing!


Thanks Allie



edelweiss said:


> Those are perfect shots of your two! They are good models!:thumbsup:
> Now for you, maybe you should invest in some of those bright lights made for people who are affected by "no sun." I have heard they can work wonders in the "cheeriness" department! Wish I could send some good Greek weather your way but we had several inches of snow here---down from 71 degrees on Friday---snowed all night & all day Sat.
> So hope you will be encouraged and get some really sunny B) days ahead.:wub:


Thanks Sandi. Yes, I probably do need to check into those lights. Maybe they would help with the gloomies that settle over my head during the cloudy gloomy winter days.



uniquelovdolce said:


> ont know how i missed these either but they r wonderful!!!!and u have the greatest models.


Thanks Liza


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Sue these look so professional! You have outdone yourself. They both look so adorable! I can look at pics of them all day long.:wub::wub:
> Merry Christmas! Dianne and Rocky xoxo


Thanks Dianne



Maltbabe said:


> Awesome pictures! and they look so ANGELIC :innocent::innocent:


Thanks Barbara



maltlovereileen said:


> Those came out spectacularly!!!! Hope you are feeling better...hate having the blues at this time of year ((((((Hugs))))))


Thanks Eileen. Yes, I hate the winter blues too & always count the days til Spring arrives.



heartmadeforyou said:


> What wonderful pics! I really need to try and do some without a flash. Bogie always squints with the flash.


Thanks Miki. Definitely try bright natural light,not in the sun, just bright light. Boo & Hannah also hate the the flash & will squint or turn their heads.



Johita said:


> Sue, I love your two little ones. They are picture perfect and their eyes are so bright! Love the little stocking Boo is holding "Let me explain, it was Hannah" right Boo! LOL, jk, I'm sure they have both been very good this year and will get lots of prezzies! Thank you so much for sharing. I believe I had seen Hannah's pics on FB, but I love seeing pics of her as much as possible


Thanks so much Edith.Yes, they've both been good babies this yr.,but I just had to use that stocking.lol



MaryH said:


> Gorgeous dogs and gorgeous pictures, Sue! Would you please come up and take some pics of my crew?


Thanks Mary. I'd love to take pictures for you,I really enjoy taking pictures of little white fluffs. You need to move a bit closer though.lol


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Just beautiful! I love Hannah's dress too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sue I just LOVE these pics!! Oh Boo is just darling. :wub: Love his expressions with his stocking...just perfect. And Hannah...that girl is just pure classic beauty. :heart:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Just beautiful! I love Hannah's dress too.





Crystal&Zoe said:


> Sue I just LOVE these pics!! Oh Boo is just darling. :wub: Love his expressions with his stocking...just perfect. And Hannah...that girl is just pure classic beauty. :heart:


Thanks so much Brenda & Crystal.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love the pics, especially #4, so cute!!:wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Sue!! These pictures are just fabulous!!! Your two little darlings have a special place in my heart!

You should save your pennies & come & visit me & the kiddies next winter, its a lovely sunny day here today!!! If I could bottle up some sunshine & send it to you I would!!


----------

